# Throttle body spacer for LS2



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I found a throttle body spacer for the LS2 on EBAY about 2 weeks for 50.00. I have not been able to find one on any other web sites so I took a chance and bought it.. it did come with a full refund so I figured I have nothing to lose..I received it last week.. I have a plug in engine performance monitor and I recently had a dyno tune so I know what my baseline should be which is 380 RWHP,, after install I drove the car around for a while and the car seemed a little quicker and more responsive,,my onboard system shows RWHP at 388 so I took it for a dyno run,, the dyno run showed 389 HP , DAM,, so I really got about a 8 or 9 HP gain for only 50.00. not bad. and shipping for this thing is free, it came with longer mounting bolts. no gaskets needed,

I don't know if it will change my gas mileage, as of now I only put about 60 miles on it since install


----------



## Aikidostudent (Feb 28, 2007)

*Throttle body spacer*

Hey what's up peeps?

I bought that piece and a few other basic mods for my 06 Gto.

See my profile tells what I have currently done to the Gto.

Oh by the way if u go to Varam's website they have it there. And I ordered mine threw Summit racing. :cheers

OH just check with Vararam website, it list the part 

as vr-tbs1 throttle body spacer for Ls'2


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you just type in "ls2" or GTO? I woudl like to get one as well. Great post!


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I was always under the assumption that throttle body spacers were a waste of money. They never really produced the gains that they talk about. Any other people seeing these kind of gains. Is it actually worth purchasing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

*spacer.*

on ebay I just typed in 2005 GTO


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

for me.. 8 HP gain for 50.00 is worth it, it takes about 10 minutes to install


----------



## Aikidostudent (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto the same for me:agree


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Corvette guys are all saying the same, on the low side they are getting 5whp, onthe high side 12whp. Most are 8-10 whp gains.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont understand why such a simple item can supposedly produce such gains, Can we get more people to chime in and stay why this would work to gain hp, or confirm whether they are a waste


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

mjdxtreme said:


> I dont understand why such a simple item can supposedly produce such gains, Can we get more people to chime in and stay why this would work to gain hp, or confirm whether they are a waste


I'd like some technical info as well. Think this would work with the F.A.S.T. intake also?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i purchased one also. havent installed yet. for $50 bucks even if you get 5 hp its still ok


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

*throttle body spacer*

If you want the info about these just go to their web site Vararam.com they also are being sold at Jeg's and Summit Racing,,what I forgot to tell you is that besides the 8 RWHP gain I also got a 12 pounds of torque increase. HP gains mean nothing without the torque increase


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this something that can be installed at home with minimal tools required? i.e. CAI?


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

hell yea, a caveman can even do it:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

*Throttle body spacer*

all you need is a 10 M/M socket and a short ratchet extension.. install takes about 10 minutes.. after install, start the car and let it run for a few minutes till it warms up,, shut it off and re tighten the bolts,,,when you install it, make sure you put some ANTI SEIZE or some GREASE on the bolt threads.. I have had mine in about a week or so,, slight gas mileage increase, but more HP and Torque,, WELL WORTH THE 50.00


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> all you need is a 10 M/M socket and a short ratchet extension.. install takes about 10 minutes.. after install, start the car and let it run for a few minutes till it warms up,, shut it off and re tighten the bolts,,,when you install it, make sure you put some ANTI SEIZE or some GREASE on the bolt threads.. I have had mine in about a week or so,, slight gas mileage increase, but more HP and Torque,, WELL WORTH THE 50.00


When I see the spacer on the Vararam web site, I can't "buy it" and it shows no price. WTH? It also shows only the spacer. On Summit racing, it shows the bolts, gaskets, and spacer. It's an Airaid Poweraid TBS Throttle Body Spacers and it's $100.00. Am I looking at the correct unit?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> Corvette guys are all saying the same, on the low side they are getting 5whp, onthe high side 12whp. Most are 8-10 whp gains.


Does the magnitude of the gain hold up regardless whether the motor is modded or not?


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

blkngrygoat said:


> When I see the spacer on the Vararam web site, I can't "buy it" and it shows no price. WTH? It also shows only the spacer. On Summit racing, it shows the bolts, gaskets, and spacer. It's an Airaid Poweraid TBS Throttle Body Spacers and it's $100.00. Am I looking at the correct unit?


I don't think so. I'm pretty sure the correct unit is VRM-VR-TBS1 ($57.69).


----------



## blkngrygoat (Feb 7, 2007)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> I don't think so. I'm pretty sure the correct unit is VRM-VR-TBS1 ($57.69).


That is the number I'm looking at on the vararam.com web site. When I click "buy on line" I get "Not Found":confused


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

blkngrygoat said:


> That is the number I'm looking at on the vararam.com web site. When I click "buy on line" I get "Not Found":confused


Try the exact # number I listed on the Summit w-site.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

dizzy1 said:


> If you want the info about these just go to their web site Vararam.com they also are being sold at Jeg's and Summit Racing,,what I forgot to tell you is that besides the 8 RWHP gain I also got a 12 pounds of torque increase. HP gains mean nothing without the torque increase


Dizzy1, what other mods do you have? If you have a CAI, did you by any chance dyno the car with and w/out it? I'm wondering what real HP gains can be expected just with a CAI, i.e. w/out a tune.

Anyone else with verified #s?


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

What the heck is this thing, and what's the logic behind the gains? I'm a skeptic on cheap mods a manufacturer could do, but that doesn't mean it's not true. 
Sounds to me the AFR is being leaned out somehow (fooling the ECU), which is what tuners (and canned tunes) do, but only on top. If you lean out the whole rev band, AFRs would be dangerously lean where the EPA does its test cycle (where we drive most of the time). That's why I'm skeptical about the 'whole' picture. You know the adage: when something is too good to be true.... Later.
JC


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I am too...it is supposed to make a swirl in the air draw (similar to the "Tornado?")...what confuses me on these types of mods is that the screen is an air "straightener" according to GM so I don't know what causing a vortex would have if the screen (provided you don't remove it as many did many, copying the C5 Z06) only straightens the air back out...
Bill


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

*throttle body*



Good 2 go said:


> I'd like some technical info as well. Think this would work with the F.A.S.T. intake also?



the porblem with a F.A.S.T intake is that this item will only work if you have increased the amount of air going in to it, with items like a throttle body spacer, cold air intake or a TRUE RAM Air set up, without these, you just waisted your cash


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

*spacer*



blkngrygoat said:


> When I see the spacer on the Vararam web site, I can't "buy it" and it shows no price. WTH? It also shows only the spacer. On Summit racing, it shows the bolts, gaskets, and spacer. It's an Airaid Poweraid TBS Throttle Body Spacers and it's $100.00. Am I looking at the correct unit?


it can be purchased with JEG'S or Summit Racing and it is also on EBAY


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

*spacer*



silversport said:


> I am too...it is supposed to make a swirl in the air draw (similar to the "Tornado?")...what confuses me on these types of mods is that the screen is an air "straightener" according to GM so I don't know what causing a vortex would have if the screen (provided you don't remove it as many did many, copying the C5 Z06) only straightens the air back out...
> Bill


.

When you have a SWIRL in the air draw, it actually slows down the amount of air going into the intake,


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a AEM Brute force induction system and a Magnaflow CAT Back.did a baseline dyno before and after, gained 8 RWHP and 12 FT pounds of torque


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

*spacer*



dizzy1 said:


> it can be purchased with JEG'S or Summit Racing and it is also on EBAY


.. 
The Airaid Spacer is for the LS1 only


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I understand the swirl but when it hits the MAF screen (air straightener) haven't you lost any "gain" of the swirl???
Bill


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

What this product does is give the engine a larger pool of air to draw from behind the throttle body. Kinda like a high rise intake manifold back in the old 4bbl carb days. It's also the same as a longer runner on an intake. It's kind of a poor mans way of changing the intake.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

*spacer*

HEY FERGYFLYER,, 

You are right on the money. this items works just like a Hi Rise Manifold or a Tunnel Ram Manifold on carbed cars, I bet you will get more HP with this 50.00 item then you will with a F.A.S.T intake


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

*found spacer on corvette central website*

here is the link to corvette central, ls2 throttle-body spacer, part #356017 for $59.95. I haven't received delivery of my 07 'vert, but am thinking of adding this and ram air the goat.
http://www.parts123.com/parts123/yb.dll?parta~partsort


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

*spacer*

can not open the site you sent


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

silversport said:


> I understand the swirl but when it hits the MAF screen (air straightener) haven't you lost any "gain" of the swirl???
> Bill


The spacer goes after the MAF sensor and there is no "swirl" effect with the Vararam spacer, it actually has tiny ridges to straighten the air before entering the TB. I recently bought one and descreened the MAF just for that purpose. I haven't dynoed it since, but it does seem to make a minimal difference. :cheers


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

i just installed mine today. not much of a differance


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*throttle body spacer*

A few HP gain is hard to feel while in the seat,, a dyno run will show you the truth,,but you should feel a little quicker throttle responce, just drop the hammer, you will feel the differance


----------

